# 3M UV protective goggles?



## G166H (Mar 27, 2014)

I am almost decided on which UV torch I need, it is in the 365nm range.

Now I think, just to be safe, I'd need some protective eye wear. I was searching online and 3M came up, but before that I noticed when searching the forums that someone suggested some Ski Goggles, so then I thought why not combine the two and get something which is also generally protective for the eyes i.e. when hammering away at something and chips come flying, this could be a useful purchase. I am therefore looking for something which hugs the face and has a wide field of view.

I then stumbled upon these "3M™ GoggleGear™ Safety Goggles" (http://www.shop3m.com/eye-protection/3m-gogglegear-safety-goggles-group.html), which seem to be general ocular safety goggles as well as 99.9% UV filtering, which I take it would include the 365nm range? I also notice they're clear plastic, which I think is an advantage with UV as colours make a difference when spotting UV goods.


Has anybody got any comments on this please?


----------



## G166H (Mar 27, 2014)

Actually, rathe than 3M, I found a company called Uvex, their info sheet on their protective goggles listed the reason for the colours of their goggles:

http://www.uvex-safety.co.uk/fileadmin/editors/en_UK/PDF/CAT_2013_safety_eyewear_EN.pdf

E.g. "Blue": "The lenses provide high mechanical protection and absorb 100 % of UV rays. The subtle blue tint has a soothing effect on the human eye. This tint is especially good at contributing to relaxed vision at workplaces which place great strain on the eyes, such as testing jobs (excl. colour checks). Complies with norms EN 166 + EN 170."

Now I would imagine that filtering out 100% of all UV light would be a bad thing for what I needed, but, UV light is invisible anyway, it's just the reaction with the object it hits that makes it useful, so would this not be a good option?

However Clear ones would make the Googles all purpose and I like the idea of that. I don't have a shed or a tool shed, but I do have (some) tools and (as with dual use torches) confined to the space I am I think that dual/multi-use items would be a good idea. I especially like the scratch resistant option they have with a number of their products.

I am currently interested in the UltraSonic (9302.245) ones (http://www.uvex-safety.co.uk/products/safety-eyewear/product-highlights-safety-eyewear/?model=37).


----------

